# Roasting/toasting nuts?



## MexicoKaren (Jul 24, 2008)

I always roast nuts before adding them to a recipe. It seems to bring out the flavor and freshens them up as well. Today, I am baking a cake that has three cups of finely chopped pecans. Will roasting them lightly be a good idea? The recipe does not call for roasting them first - will this change the flavor of the cake? Any thoughts, please? Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

I, personally, think it will bring a richness to the cake that it wouldn't have otherwise.  BUT, I'm no baker...I'm only an eater of baked goods 

A LIGHT toast to them shouldn't hurt anything IMHO...Unless, it will bring a more savory note to the cake.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

Like you said, roasting brings out the flavors. This is true of any nut. Your cake will be great if you roast them or not. Roasting the nuts will not make or break the recipe. It will just make it a little different.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

nice try GB...you almost had me!


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

As I was typing I knew you must have been doing the same KE


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 24, 2008)

They'll be nuttier...which is usually a good thing, yes?


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 24, 2008)

Just do it gently and make sure it doesn't burn too quickly.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow - thanks to all of you for such quick responses! I roasted them lightly and then chopped them fine in my food processor. This cake is a pain in the neck. Five eggs, separated, yolks beaten five minutes, whites beaten and folded in...I sure do hope it's good. I'm taking it to a potluck tonight. The recipe is from a Family Circle mag, so I suppose it's copyrighted, but I'll try to find a link if anyone is interested.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 24, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> They'll be nuttier...which is usually a good thing, yes?


 
I like my cakes like I like my men...


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, I agree, Vera and Jill. Nutty is almost always a good thing, and the nuttier they are, the better I like 'em (well, to a point. Not Ted Kaczynski nutty.)


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 24, 2008)

*I always toast nuts too because it adds to the richness and nutty flavor of anything you make.   I also toast oatmeal before cooking it.  Got this idea from Martha Stewart several years ago and have been doing this ever since.   Just toast the oatmeal in a skillet til golden brown stirring often, then make the oatmeal in the pan just as you always do.   I use the 5 minute McCann's Oatmeal and I have to tell it' is fantastic this way.  I also add 1 Tbsp. Toasted Wheat Germ.   For an added treat,  toast walnuts, smash them then add to the oatmeal with raisins or dried cranberries, cinnamon, brown sugar, and milk or cream.  Tastes like a bowl of oatmeal cookies.  *


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 24, 2008)

DQ, that sounds wonderful! Definitely with cream. Yum.


----------

